# van't Leefdaalhof Kennel??



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone know who they are? Do they have a website? Where are they located? I see the kennel name in quite a few pedigrees, especially in Belgium and Holland. I live about 10 minutes away from Leefdaal in Belgium so figured if thats where they are then maybe I can stop by and check out their dogs, but I can't seem to find anything about the actual kennel, just names of dogs in pedigrees.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Funny you should ask Mike. Actually they're located at the corner of Sand Lake and Dr. Phillips and have been there for years.


----------

